# pos emergence poa annua



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

A couple of weeks ago i saw a post about a cheaper product to get rid of poa annua in cool season lawns. Does anyone remember what product to use (it was not tenacity)


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

as far as I know, nothing is out there for a post emergence poa herbicide

Tenacity does provide a little post emergence, but it will require atleast 2 apps, maybe more

I have poa in my new seeded lawn from last fall, a real pisser offer.....

Going to do 2 apps of tenacity and dimension apps all summer and fall to try and break the germination cycle

If you find out what will kill poa in a post emergence situation....please send me a PM here and let me know!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The product is ethofumesate.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

where do i get some?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Suburban Jungle Life shared this link. It seems like it is being discontinued or hard to get.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9032&p=150762&hilit=Prograss#p150762


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

certainty.. works very well on poa from personal experience.
And although the initial cost isnt cheap, the price per application is very reasonable.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@hefegrass I don't recommend cool season members to use certainty. The amount of active ingredient between control of POA and killing a cool season lawn is very small. Multiple members have killed their lawns.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

hefegrass said:


> certainty.. works very well on poa from personal experience.
> And although the initial cost isnt cheap, the price per application is very reasonable.


I have certainty but was told not to use it on fescue or rye?


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

It's still available. Not bargain-priced, but still freely available and will kill Poa Annua.

https://www.domyown.com/prograss-ec-herbicide-p-3547.html

I spent that much on my Headway and Pylex bottles, so it's not that crazy, I suppose


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Poa constrictor was amazing for me.

https://www.seedranch.com/Poa-Constrictor-Herbicide-75-Gallons-p/poa-constrictor.htm

Notice all of the light green poa
May 2018


no light green poa
May 2019


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

@jhov415 that is is a great result. Did you apply as a preM last fall at overseed? How many apps did you apply?

My plan is to use as a preM per label rate and would be extremely pleased for half the result you are showing.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

It seems out of stock in most places however the active ingredient is *Ethofumesate - 42%* according to DoMyOwn site

EDIT: I found this product Prograss EC Herbicide
but it has less concentration (Ethofumesate 19%) and the price is super high.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> It seems out of stock in most places however the active ingredient is *Ethofumesate - 42%* according to DoMyOwn site
> 
> EDIT: I found this product Prograss EC Herbicide
> but it has less concentration (Ethofumesate 19%) and the price is super high.


Pestrong has this. Same AI at 42% 
https://www.pestrong.com/1849-rightline-etho-4-sc-herbicide-prograss-sc-05-gal.html


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > It seems out of stock in most places however the active ingredient is *Ethofumesate - 42%* according to DoMyOwn site
> ...


Nice finding


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Pemt13 said:


> @jhov415 that is is a great result. Did you apply as a preM last fall at overseed? How many apps did you apply?
> 
> My plan is to use as a preM per label rate and would be extremely pleased for half the result you are showing.


I applied a blanket app of Poa Constrictor in october and then 28 days later i believe. i applied again at the end of January. No pre em as i was having a very hard time getting my overseed going with all of the hurricanes we had last fall. Did the same application at my dads house and got similar results. very impressed by the product.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Question for anyone who has used, or familiar with poa constrictor. The label says only fall applications for treating poa A in KBG but fall or spring apps when treating poa A in prg. What risks would I be taking if i treated my mixed kbg/prg yard right now with ethofumasate?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone want to go in and buy some and split it up?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Won't poa annual go away with proper pre emergent in the fall? What's the need or advantage to killing it in the spring when it has already germinated and will eventually die off in the summer. I just always assumed poa could be controlled with pre emergents just like crabgrass is controlled with spring pre-m.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > LawnSolo said:
> ...


Pestrong has it on sale now. $105 for 0.5 gal. I pulled the trigger..


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

TrialAndError said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


Nice! Let us know how it works out


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Would the Poa constrictor impede germination of any overseed? I would definitely buy this and apply it in the fall if it doesn't have mess with seed germination.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Would the Poa constrictor impede germination of any overseed? I would definitely buy this and apply it in the fall if it doesn't have mess with seed germination.


TTTF no wait, Rye 1-2 weeks, KBG 6 weeks post application for overseeding.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Miggity said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Would the Poa constrictor impede germination of any overseed? I would definitely buy this and apply it in the fall if it doesn't have mess with seed germination.
> ...


Interesting. So that would mean that I would have to apply it in Mid- late June I order to avoid any issues with the KBG. Would it be effective applying it that early?


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Babaganoosh said:


> Anyone want to go in and buy some and split it up?


I could get by with only about 16oz.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

TrialAndError said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


I did the same.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Do you think using this combined with a low rate of Tenacity would improve results (2 modes of action via different active ingredients)? or do you think this would have adverse effects?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@TrialAndError Did you get any kind of order confirmation/shipping confirmation from PEstrong.com?

It looks like the transaction hit my card, but I have not seen any kind of confirmation from them and now their website wont even load for me.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

crussell said:


> @TrialAndError Did you get any kind of order confirmation/shipping confirmation from PEstrong.com?
> 
> It looks like the transaction hit my card, but I have not seen any kind of confirmation from them and now their website wont even load for me.


I got a confirmation email that the order was placed, but no follow up email if it had shipped. The transaction hit my card too..


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

TrialAndError said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > @TrialAndError Did you get any kind of order confirmation/shipping confirmation from PEstrong.com?
> ...


I was just able to log in and the status of my order is "preparing"


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

If anyone is willing to part with 8-16oz of their RightLine ETHO 4 SC, let me know. For money obviously! I would never use a half gallon at 1oz/1k on my TTTF. I only have poa annua problems in my front yard right now.

Or if someone else here is interested in doing a split, let me know. I might be willing to be the guinea pig, buy myself and ship it to some other people.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I spray etho at 1.5floz/M and meso at 0.184floz/M. Both at seed down for tttf.


----------

